# The official 'B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful' thread!



## Ggxox (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello girlies! Just thought I'd start a thread about a company I work for called 'B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful' the sister company of Lush Cosmetics which all started in my hometown in England. 

I've started a thread of swatches of my collection here:

http://specktra.net/f217/b-never-too...atches-106344/

This is the official website:

B Cosmetics

At the moment the only shops are in Covent Garden (London UK), Poole (Dorset UK), Leeds (West Yorkshire UK) and Tokoyo (Japan). 

All the make up is vegan and packaged in beautiful Indian inspired pots. What's even better is it's ALL bunny friendly and made from beautiful natural ingredients. The make up is so, so gorgeous and some of the colours are amazing! They also do handmade fragrances using the finest essential oils. 

So start chatting about B! Here's some photos I posted a while ago of my stash!












xoxo


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks so pretty! Isn't it really annoying trying to find the colours you want each day though with pots like that... always thought that when I go in!!?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

I discovered B when I went to London a few summers ago.  A friend on the trip with me knew I was obsessed with makeup and took me to the Convent Garden location.  The packaging is so cute, and a lot of the colors really are unique.  My only grip is that it's easy to run out of product, but I guess I'd rather use something up than having it sitting around for ages.  There is something rewarding about using a product up.  I actually really like the cream shadows as bases for other shades.  Bluener and Brisk are awesome!  Anyway, I plan to make an order at some point, but with the conversion and shipping it may be a while. 

Oh and I even gave my bronzing powder to my mom, and she loves it, and has used nearly the entire thing up.  I should get her another one...


----------



## COBI (Jul 5, 2008)

I saw your swatch threads.  The colors are really nice.

I am glad that in your vanity posts there are two MAC e/s pots so that I now see how much smaller the B's seem.  I guess it detracts me from purchasing for two reasons: 1. I would want to see the colors when grabbing for shadows and 2. although, the packaging is beautiful, I'd rather spend less on packaging and get more product.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ggxox (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah unfortunately they are smaller than MAC shadows. With the pots...well I kind of know what each one is now and I pick pots that reflect the colour inside IYSWIM? 

xoxo


----------



## widdershins (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh I wish there was a B store in the US. I want to order so bad, but I think the shipping will kill me.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Oh I wish there was a B store in the US. I want to order so bad, but I think the shipping will kill me._

 
I heard shipping isn't too bad from a LUSH employee over here in the states. It really wouldn't be too bad at all if you went in on ordering with a few girls from Specktra or something to! HTH!

Gg, I have a question for youu -- where did you get your vanity or how did you make it? I loveee the mirror used! I totally want a whimsical and girly vanity like yours! xo


----------



## Ggxox (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I heard shipping isn't too bad from a LUSH employee over here in the states. It really wouldn't be too bad at all if you went in on ordering with a few girls from Specktra or something to! HTH!

Gg, I have a question for youu -- where did you get your vanity or how did you make it? I loveee the mirror used! I totally want a whimsical and girly vanity like yours! xo_

 
A lot of people on the Lush NA forums do Group orders, maybe that would work for you girlies?

Thanks Brittni! It's from a UK shop called Laura Ashley, and here is the web link for my exact mirror: http://www.lauraashley.com/invt/3244447&bklist=. I love it so, so much my room is just one big dressing table! I got the mirror for the sale price too but I have no idea how much shipping would be as I collected it from my local Laura Ashley branch. Hope that helps anyway though! 

xoxo


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahh, I'm way jealous of your B never collection! 
I love their shadows and lipbalms so much, their eyeshadows are better than MAC, I think. I just hate that they're so small, and quite expensive for their size. And I really hate that it's not sold over here, so I have to get my sister in London to buy stuff for me and bring it over to me when she comes home


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 7, 2008)

The reason they're small, B say is because they're so highly pigmented you don't need to use as much as cheaper brands. Same with MAC really. Shipping is a killer for those not in the UK though I agree. 
xoxo


----------



## Hilly (Aug 7, 2008)

I went to the Covent Garden location and just adored it! Such a cute place! I only bought one shadow. I think I was a little overwhelmed, but I would definitely buy more.


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Aug 7, 2008)

wow... these are really cute! LOVE the packaging! too bad Canada doesn't have it...


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG drools! i wanna try out the makeup sooo badly!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 9, 2008)

Do you know if there are any plans to start selling this in Manchester? There are two Lush stores - I'm sure they could find room for B too!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 9, 2008)

Gg, what are the glitters hanging with string on the left side of the pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also does your mirror stay w/o too much movement?


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 9, 2008)

Disco I'm not sure if the next store will be in Manchester but have you been to the Leeds branch?

Brittini the little glitters are B's body glitters in little imp packaging for christmas! You can use them everywhere though eyes, nails, hair, body etc! So cute! Oh and I love my mirror it doesn't really move on its own at all...and I try not to encourage it! The only time I ever move it is to clean and it's VERY heavy and a bit akward. By the way I got read your pm through my email but when I tried to check it here it froze and wouldn't let me reply! I'm going on holiday for a week and a bit but when I get back I'll try to log in again so we discuss it further but it shouldn't be a problem! 
xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 29, 2008)

Lots of new things out now for christmas so check the website!

xoxo


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahhh... I saw this shop when I was in London. Didn't go in as it was full of school girls (reminded me of the Selfridges MAC counter at the weekend).

It got a not so favourable review for its makeovers in one of the weekend paper supplements. 

I will be awaiting some reviews!


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 24, 2009)

The new shop on Oxford Street is nice.

xoxo


----------



## mamapie (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never seen a pic of your stash before! Wow.


----------



## Winnie (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to go to their Carnaby Store quite a lot before it closed and moved to Oxford St. I've only ever bought a lip cream from there and was always more of a browser. One of the girls I know works for the Oxford st branch and mixes several shades of lip cream together and created this amazing irridescent purple shade. The make up is very pretty and glittery though and fun! 

I do find it a little pricy though and because I am such a big MAC fan, I store my e/s in the palettes and so anything that isn't in one, is easily missed.


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mamapie* 

 
_I've never seen a pic of your stash before! Wow._

 
A fellow Lushie! So lovely to see you hear too!!

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 26, 2009)

*here not hear. Ugh. Not thinking straight today!

xoxo


----------



## LivingFire (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG, your stash! (tis Vampiric Addiction btw, from LLL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## deepblue (Mar 3, 2009)

In Austria/Vienna exists since last year a B Shop and I stop every week there to buy something - I'm a B-"Junkie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










At the moment the only shops are in Covent Garden (London UK), Poole (Dorset UK), Leeds (West Yorkshire UK) and Tokoyo (Japan). 












xoxo[/quote]


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes there is a shop in Vienna now! But not at the time of when I first posted. It's good that it is spreading around the world! Do you like the layout of the shop deepblue? What are your favourite products?

Just to let you B fans know that I will eventually be uploading B swatches and reviews onto my blog. The link is in my sig. I hope this will help some of you who want to know more about the brand. 

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

PS: Also sorry for my away for ages. Been so busy with Uni and stuff that I have had no time for makeup!!!

xoxo


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 4, 2009)

I love this company as the little bottles and stuff as so pretty and can be used to store stuff in afterwards.  However, I've only bought one thing from here as I like the pots more than the products and I can get those cheaper in India. 

The people in the shop are so helpful, just like in Lush.  They never ever push you to buy products you don't want or need and they never push the more expensive products on you.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

The pots are gorgeous but I agree cheaper in India. My Mum brought me home sooo many pots that my room now looks like Aladdin's Cave!!!

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

If anyone had heard of LUSH retro, B is doing a similar thing.

B Heroes

You can watch a short film on the link above to win prizes.

xoxo


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow. I got two of your glitters as a gift, but I didn't know who made it...until now!


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup B does one of the best collections of glitters I think...along with MAC of course! 
xoxo


----------



## jenizzle (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah I do love their stuff, I have a few eye creams and glitter eyeliners to add to your swatches list! 

I do find the eyecreams hard to use though, they confuse me! If I want lots of colour, it takes ages to dry


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmm I tend to use the eyecreams as liners or as a base, like a MAC paint pot.

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

Added some new lipgloss swatches! I had a new camera fairly recently and thought the old swatches looked a bit meh!

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 2, 2009)

Very sad to say that B Never is closing down. :'(. For more information go here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/g...2/#post1789785

xoxo


----------

